# Fujifilm officially announces the FUJIFILM GFX100S



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2021)

> The Best of Fujifilm’s Image Making Technology In A Portable, Large Format,*1 Mirrorless Camera Body
> Valhalla, N.Y., January 27, 2021 – FUJIFILM North America Corporation is pleased to announce the release of FUJIFILM GFX100S digital camera (GFX100S), the fourth large-format mirrorless camera in Fujifilm’s GFX System.
> “Fujifilm has taken the groundbreaking ideas that lead to the development of FUJIFILM GFX100 and now combined them with an approach rooted in portability, to create GFX100S — a camera that provides photographers and filmmakers with an unbelievable opportunity to take large-format image-making to places it has never been before,” said Victor Ha, senior director of marketing and product development for FUJIFILM North America Corporation, Electronic Imaging Division.
> Refusing to sacrifice performance for portability, Fujifilm has developed one of the most compact, high-performance, large format cameras in the world. GFX100S is...



Continue reading...


----------

